# Guinea pigs foot HELP!!!



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, please help!!!
I bought 2 teddy guinea pigs  sat both females and 10 weeks old (however one does look small). Bought a 2 storey hutch £100 from pets at home, and everything seemed happy.
Been feeding ok and eating there hay etc.
Today when I went to feed them the smaller piggy misty was at the bottom half of the hutch, went to give her a cuddle and she ran around the hutch no probs. Picked her up to put her in the sleeping compartment with her sis Jessie. When I noticed  her one foot seemed floppy!! 
I dont know wot to do? she doesnt seem in pain and ran around the bottom of the hutch it is not swollen, red or have any lumps or bones sticking out I will take her to vets im just wondering if anyone can advise me what it maybe? So dont think its broken as no bones sticking out?I didnt noticed anything when I bought her could it be a birth defect? :001_unsure:Or could she have fallen from the top of the hutch? What does a broken bone look like? ut:
Please HELP!!!!
Im so worried, do guinea pigs get put to sleep with a bad foot?? :crying:
Thank you for help!!!!


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

No,,just go to the vet and they will tell you if she has a broken foot...its treatable.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It could be broken, but I would have thought it would stick out at an angle slightly if it had been since birth. My guinea Smudge has a broken toe from birth, and it always stuck out to the side a bit compared to the rest of the toes, even though it had healed.

Best take her to the vets to be checked out. Best of luck!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to the vet would be the best thing as there is no real indication its broken from what you are saying, let a professional have a look. 

Can I ask about your hutch is it outside? As this time of year its pretty cold during the day and espicially at night. If your hutch is outside are these babies used to living out in the cold? Or where they bought from Pets At Home? If they are outside, do you have a garage or shed they could be put in until March/April time?

It worries me that people buy these gorgeous little pigs then put them outside after they have been in Pets At Home for a couple of weeks getting nice and warm, I hate this time of year.


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Misty is off to the vets on fri cant fit her in tomorrow!!,:frown:
does anyone know how much it costs to fix a broken foot? I asked a vets today so I could get a rough estimate and was told that if I cant afford it she will have to b put to sleep. NO WAY IS THAT GOING TO HAPPEN!!!!!!:scared: 
So im worried how much its going to cost! :confused1: After she asid that!!! IM NOT TAKING HER TO THAT VETS!!!
My piggies are kept in the shed, not outside. I didnt get them from pets at home I wanted teddy guineas so got them from a specialise breeding. My husband is now blocking the double storey to make it a single storey hutch as im worried this maybe how she hurt her foot. 
Thanks everyone for there help!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

Would love to see your gals...Pics please


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

rodentsrus said:


> Would love to see your gals...Pics please


Me too.

I used to breed Teddys a while ago along with Rex, Himalayan, Satin and Tort and White. I hope you didn't take an offence to what I said I was concerned they were outside in this freezing cold weather that's all.

If she has broken her foot, it could be a possibility of a plaster but amputation would be off limits, as I have seen a pig with an amputated leg and I think it was unfair, I have seen pigs walk around with broken legs which have healed as when I was at college someone stood on their leg.

Emma x


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

I wasnt offened, in fact im happy to receive any advice. Imputation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats wot the vets said they wanted to do if it was broken nd would cost bout 200 pounds, I asked cant we use a split the vet said we will talk about it tomorrow but amputation would be the best bet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:nonod: Wot shall I do??????????????? Pleas HELP, going to vets tomorrow and dont know wot to do for the best my poor baby misty:cryin:
I love REX piggies too, but cant seem to get hold of them. 
Glad you know about teddies will be asking your advice????????
Did u see my pic?????????
Im so worried bout tommorrow :confused1::crying:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

If you're not 100% happy with the vet's advice why not go to another and see if they would be happy doing a splint for you? I don't know about guinea pigs but I know I've seen a rabbit with its leg in plaster before when I was in the vet's waiting room.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed it isnt broken and she will be ok,


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I am sorry but I would not put a young piggy put through an amputation, well any age piggy. Ask the vet if they can put a splint on the leg or plaster. As I have said I have seen pigs with broken front and back legs at college and they where put in a splint, the leg healed straight but at least she could walk properly.

Emma x


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 
Went to vets today, bad news is that Misty leg is broken fractured at the top.:sad: However vet sad that guinea pigs bones can heal themselves, BUT it depends on how it heals,and if she stops eating or drinking,  if she is starts dragging her leg or it becomes sore or infected then it looks like it will be ampution that costs a lot and not sure about her quality of life if that happens, or to be honest if I can afford it she said total including medication, check up etc etc will cost 300 - 500 :001_unsure:!!!!!!!!
She said that even bandages or plaster would not make much difference as guinea pigs tend to bite them, or shake them off, also she said they are hold to keep on when guineas move!!! Her advice was too wait 5 - 6 wks to c how her bone heals!!!!!!!:nonod:
Pls keep ur fingers crossed that it heals well, she will always have a bad leg, but I just want her to have a good quality of life:cryin:


----------



## rodentsrus (Nov 4, 2008)

I know someone that has a guinea that both hind leggs are paralized..No one know how it happen as she adopted him that why...He eat and drinks and move around...He seen happy....


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I would honestly leave her to heal naturally and find a new vet as the price she has quoted you is more like an amputation on a dog not guinea, they see the possibility of surgery and £££££ comes into their eyes.

I live in an area surrounded by vets and I travel over 45minutes away to see a good one, if I do go to a local vets I go because I know what I want ie medications, usually they give me what I want without a consultation fee as I know what I am talking about.

Please keep me informed of her progress, if you have any worries, I dont mind replying via private message or email. 

Do not put her through anything that could stretch her leg as it needs to heal in place. The ones I have seen and delt with, one was splinted and the other left to heal and they both were put in small cages (they lived in huge indoor run) to prevent too much movement on the leg. Both legs healed within a normal position and they went on to live happy healthy lives.

As I said keep my informed, I will try and help the best of my knowledge.
Emma x


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Laura&Lee said:


> Hi, please help!!!
> I bought 2 teddy guinea pigs  sat both females and 10 weeks old (however one does look small). Bought a 2 storey hutch £100 from pets at home, and everything seemed happy.
> Been feeding ok and eating there hay etc.
> Today when I went to feed them the smaller piggy misty was at the bottom half of the hutch, went to give her a cuddle and she ran around the hutch no probs. Picked her up to put her in the sleeping compartment with her sis Jessie. When I noticed  her one foot seemed floppy!!
> ...


I dont think you guinea pig will be put to sleep but definatly visit the vet she probably just hit it on something. I dont think it is anything worth panicing about. Hope your little piggie is better soon.


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Brilliant news!!!!!!!!!!:yesnod:
Misty is now running around with both feet on the floor. :thumbup:The break healed itself:thumbsup:

Thanks everyone for your help :thumbup1:


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Just reading through the post anxious to see if the lil guys leg had healed...im so glad i got to the end and she was ok.

Good luck for the future with your lil pigs!!!


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Fab news!! I am happy the break healed on its own.
Emma x


----------

